# Salmon and Fixings on the Pit Boss 1100



## QueBeard (Jun 20, 2020)

I have to work tomorrow on Father's Day, so tonight we broke out the new Pit Boss and my wife treated me to mango salmon, veggie kebabs, and grilled minty watermelon with feta! Paired with a smoky mezcal, watermelon and lime cocktail. Man oh man was it good! That salmon just soaked up enough wood fired flavor you could taste the difference. This is our third cook on the PB since the 17th. It is looking like it will be one useful tool! Can't wait to do some actual smoking on it. Ran it at 400 degrees with the broiler shut except for when charring the veggies.


----------



## 6GRILLZNTN (Jun 21, 2020)

Heck Yea!  That's some really looking food you have going on there.  I'm digging the outdoor table setup!


----------



## gmc2003 (Jun 21, 2020)

You put out a nice spread right there.

Point for sure
Chris


----------

